# Please Identify



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

View attachment 114069

View attachment 114070

View attachment 114071


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

It looks like a gold spilo or even gold maculatus???????????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

spilo/mac with a damaged tail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good call.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ye its a spilo or mac but nick mannn u gotta change that gravel :laugh:


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Trigga said:


> ye its a spilo or mac but nick mannn u gotta change that gravel :laugh:


 lol ! yeah man it was my wife tank , Im not keeping him in there.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a juvenile S. Spilo/S. Mac. What size is that?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Looks like a juvenile S. Spilo/S. Mac. What size is that?


 about a inch and a half

View attachment 114090

View attachment 114091

View attachment 114092

View attachment 114093

View attachment 114094


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, its a S.Spilo. I'm 100% sure.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hhhmmmm its a hard one.................but im gonna go for spilo!!!!


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Gotta to love that "Mid Line" in the tail !!! S.Spilo


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

can i get more opinions? im siding with the spilo theory


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You dont need anymore opinions...the fish has been id'ed. You just need to read up on the controversy surrounding this species.

OPEFE


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You dont need anymore opinions...the fish has been id'ed. You just need to read up on the controversy surrounding this species.
> 
> OPEFE


 Ok cool thanks for letting me know what i Need


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NickNick said:


> Ok cool thanks for letting me know what i Need


Sorry...I guess that came off wrong. My intent was that IF you want to understand the controversy surrounding this topic...and why your fish has already been ID'ed...you can read the link I provided.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok cool thanks for letting me know what i Need


Sorry...I guess that came off wrong. My intent was that IF you want to understand the controversy surrounding this topic...and why your fish has already been ID'ed...you can read the link I provided.
[/quote]

Cool thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You may or may not understand this, S. nigricans should have been the name used for S. maculatus in that region. But the describer of that species had placed P. nattereri in the bottle instead of "nigricans" which added to the confusion. The description itself completely describes the breeding adult form of S. nigricans which also fits S. spilopleura. The species name "spilopleura" is older than nigricans AND maculatus. According to the rules on naming species, the oldest name is used and those other two S. nigricans and S. maculatus (who's name is questionable) should have been placed as synonyms to this oldest name.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> You may or may not understand this, S. nigricans should have been the name used for S. maculatus in that region. But the describer of that species had placed P. nattereri in the bottle instead of "nigricans" which added to the confusion. The description itself completely describes the breeding adult form of S. nigricans which also fits S. spilopleura. The species name "spilopleura" is older than nigricans AND maculatus. According to the rules on naming species, the oldest name is used and those other two S. nigricans and S. maculatus (who's name is questionable) should have been placed as synonyms to this oldest name.


HAHAHA-damn where getting closer-Thanks for the clarification Frank!!!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

hastatus said:


> You may or may not understand this, S. nigricans should have been the name used for S. maculatus in that region. But the describer of that species had placed P. nattereri in the bottle instead of "nigricans" which added to the confusion. The description itself completely describes the breeding adult form of S. nigricans which also fits S. spilopleura. The species name "spilopleura" is older than nigricans AND maculatus. According to the rules on naming species, the oldest name is used and those other two S. nigricans and S. maculatus (who's name is questionable) should have been placed as synonyms to this oldest name.


Thanks allot. I cant waut to see how he turns out!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That does not look like a mac to me... spilo?


----------

